# Engine Light On



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, While driving today I saw that the engine light along with the D N R etc. lights were all on. I got the oil changed for its first time a while back and now I'm at 12000 Km. I think it could be due to the fact that the clock (or whatever it is) wasn't reset after the oil change. The little wrench still goes on when I turn the car on.
Am I right in assuming that it's just a major warning for those who would neglect to change the oil until 12000 km? or is it something bigger?
I drive a 2.5 Jetta, Base model. How would I go about resetting the timer so that the wrench goes off?
Thanks guys.
EDIT :: Think I got the light business fixed up just now. But I still need to figure out the wrench.


_Modified by 08-Jetta at 12:40 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Light On (08-Jetta)*

All the dash warning lite info and how to reset oil change indicator without a VAGCOM are in the owners' manual! Seek and ye shall find!


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Engine Light On (spitpilot)*

Alright, I'll look through it again. Thanks.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Engine Light On (08-Jetta)*

It's fun to help...








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2457779


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Engine Light On (07JettaMK5)*

Thanks. Problem #1 has arisen again. The engine light and P N D S etc letters in the display are all showing again. Anyone know what this may be? Will be setting up an appointment with the dealership if I can't get this worked out. :/


----------



## vwtastic (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Engine Light On (08-Jetta)*

P R N D S in display sounds like the shift selector display for auto trans.


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: Engine Light On (vwtastic)*

when the P R N D S lights up, usually means there is a transmission issue. the check engine light will come on as a result. (TCM tells the ECM to turn the light on)
good luck, let us know what happens. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

